# 2001 maxima crankshaft position sensor (POS)



## govinz (Dec 9, 2010)

i just swapped my A/T 2001's to an M/T and everything went according to plan but one thing happened during the process ... i accidently touched two wires coming out from the crankshaft position sensor(POS) together while my ignition was on! so it obviously did spark but i fried something??? i know for sure its now my ECU nor my crankshaft position sensor because i've changed both and it still cranks and the rpm gauge does nothing and before this happened it cranked and the engine wanted to fire up but now it just turns freely with no intention of doing nothing ... help would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------

